# PVR-921 and Firewire



## gnbarr (Mar 11, 2003)

It seems to be the consensus that the 921 will have Firewire/1394 ports as output to a HD recorder such as a D-VHS vcr. However I own a Promise Module equiped Mits and I wonder if that Firewire port on the 921 will make it suitable for PM equiped Mits?


----------



## Mike Russell (Feb 6, 2003)

I sure hope it does. I just spent 3 grand on a new Mits.


----------



## tm22721 (Nov 8, 2002)

So will this firewire output work with any of the current DVD recorders for SD movies ?

If so goodbye D-VHS !!


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

Everything I've read seems to indicate that the Firewire out is for timeshifting only. You would be using the Componet Video for HD to the Television.


----------



## wiz (Jan 10, 2003)

I received an email from dish on that same question, the 921 is not HAVi compliant. Meaning the firewire is not a display output, just to dump to tape. I am very disapointed, Im a Mits owner too.


----------



## Eyedox (Nov 25, 2002)

Ditto.


----------



## adsman (Oct 25, 2002)

Well don't fell so bad...I bought a 53" hitachi a year ago and it only has componet. I haven't really got to enjoy HD yet and when I finally an able to they probably will make them down res componet video


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

If Dish is selling this thing with no "secure" digital output to a tv, they *better* have something worked out with Hollywood so they do not have to down-res anything. This is a $1,000 piece of hardware and 99.999999% of all who buy it are buying it *only* to watch and record *HDTV* According to all Scott's info, E* knows people will be keeping this thing for a long time, to leave people hanging like that is a huge lawsuit waiting to happen. It will be interesting to see what the manual says about this thing though.


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

They will have the DVI output to deliver the secure stuff.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tm22721 _
> *So will this firewire output work with any of the current DVD recorders for SD movies ?
> *


I'd like to know the answer to this as well. I'm trying to decide on a DVD-Recorder and the models with 1394 input are atl least $100 more.

Thanks
61


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

The JVC version is quarenteed to work with there VCR (unless no record flag is set). Hopefully the 921 will also do the same.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I read recently in one of the Home Theater mags that congress has already said no to any downrezzing of any such component video out. They realized very quickly that there would be a mess of class action lawsuits from all of us that have already spent big $$$ on an HDTV that has no DVI or Firewire built in. Therefore if you own one of these sets (as I do) you better jump on anything that records HD and has a component video in. They may not always be around. I understand Hollywoods reluctantance about stuff getting out on the internet, but were not talking about swapping a 3MB MP3 file here. A 10GB HD movie is alot to try and suck over even the best broadband connection.


----------



## Kagato (Jul 1, 2002)

10GB? Try 20 GB. LoTR from Dish HD-PPV was 25GB. 

Unless congress passes an actual law I don't think Dish has a choice. The license agreement for HDCP seemed pretty clear. Anything that is flagged secured get's downgraded to SD on the Analog output.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

Or uncompressed, as DVI receives it, try 1.2Gb per SECOND!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tnsprin _
> *The JVC version is quarenteed to work with there VCR (unless no record flag is set). Hopefully the 921 will also do the same. *


So I take this to mean that it's unkown if it will work with DVD-Recorders as well? Or is it a proprietary firewire interface between the 921 and JVC DVHS which is the reason it can't be viewed on a TV?

Like I stated above I'm planning on buying a DVD-Recorder mainly to archive my programs that I'll be recording to my 921. I would assume that the firewire out, being a digital interface, would provide me with the best picture/sound. However if this won't be possible or the firewire no discernable difference in minimal PQ over S-Video or Component I'll save myself a couple hundred $$.

Thanks, 61.


----------

